# Why would i quit



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Uber only has 2 options, either cut driver pay or raise fares. They could also cut executive salaries but that's not gonna happen. You can't keep losing a billion a quarter, something has to give......


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Uber only has 2 options, either cut driver pay or raise fares. They could also cut executive salaries but that's not gonna happen. You can't keep losing a billion a quarter, something has to give......
> 
> View attachment 374183


Or stop investing in robot cars



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Or stop investing in robot cars





WNYuber said:


> Uber only has 2 options, either cut driver pay or raise fares. They could also cut executive salaries but that's not gonna happen. You can't keep losing a billion a quarter, something has to give......
> 
> View attachment 374183


Uber and lyft and all the Silicon Valley companies are ran by some very sick people...doing the right thing just isn't in them...its a no brainer that you raise the rates...the rates shouldn't have been dropped in the first place


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls


You don't need "cdls." You only need one.
Seriously though, the pay & benefits for commercial driving is better, but most likely you'll be long-hauling and living in your truck most the time while you "earn your wings."



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Or stop investing in robot cars


That's not gonna happen. The current cash burn is all about the future of transportation.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You don't need "cdls." You only need one.
> Seriously though, the pay for commercial driving is better, but most likely you'll be long-hauling and living in your truck most the time while you "earn your wings."
> 
> 
> That's not gonna happen. The current cash burn is all about the future of transportation.


I had a pax who just got out of cdl school and was going to his new company to hit the road...i gave him a breakdown of my uber experience and he was ready to go back home buy a Toyota and do uber....i make 300 plus any giving day to drive flirtatious college girls to class and to the bars..i for one am very blessed to be a uber driver


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I had a pax who just got out of cdl school and was going to his new company to hit the road...i gave him a breakdown of my uber experience and he was ready to go back home buy a Toyota and do uber....i make 300 plus any giving day to drive flirtatious college girls to class and to the bars..i for one am very blessed to be a uber driver


Good for you. You're also driving the shit outta yer own vehicles and not earning any health or investment earnings that are offered to those who possess a CDL. And soon enough, one of those "flirtatious college girls" will register a complaint against you, bringing you instant deactivation.
Do what you wanna do, I don't give a shit. I wouldn't wanna truck around the country either. But "career" driving for Uber is a loser prospect. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Getting your CDL is the better option. If you get your Class A (tractor trailer), you can also do jobs that only require a Class B (dump, garbage).

Many of the people I went to school with found local jobs out of school, and didn’t have to do OTR. One of my friends does regional, makes $1000-$1200wk, and his income will keep rising.

Truck drivers get benefits (vacation days, PTO, insurance), unlike Uber. They also don’t have vehicle depreciation, pay for more car repairs and pay for gas.

You’re not really making $280-$300 per day after. expenses.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


You said it all yourself. For many people, it is presently an acceptable cash income, but you cannot count on it in the future.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Good for you. You're also driving the shit outta yer own vehicles and not earning any health or investment earnings that are offered to those who possess a CDL. And soon enough, one of those "flirtatious college girls" will register a complaint against you, bringing you instant deactivation.
> Do what you wanna do, I don't give a shit. I wouldn't wanna truck around the country either. But "career" driving for Uber is a loser prospect. Best of luck to ya.


All that pessimism will give you a heart attack....life isn't that simple...like my father use to say, the same thing that got me here will keep me here...i brought my 5 thousand dollars corrolla specifically to do uber...i do my own maintenance and if the engine blow my savings and credit is good enough to simply buy another one....i see the glass as half full buddy...



Invisible said:


> Getting your CDL is the better option. If you get your Class A (tractor trailer), you can also do jobs that only require a Class B (dump, garbage).
> 
> Many of the people I went to school with found local jobs out of school, and didn't have to do OTR. One of my friends does regional, makes $1000-$1200wk, and his income will keep rising.
> 
> ...


I spend 25 a day on gas 5 a day on food...and owner operators pay a crap ton on gas and maintenance....but I kinda get what you're saying...but this freedom I have with uber is addictive...itll be hard to go put myself on someone's schedule again...



Uber's Guber said:


> Good for you. You're also driving the shit outta yer own vehicles and not earning any health or investment earnings that are offered to those who possess a CDL. And soon enough, one of those "flirtatious college girls" will register a complaint against you, bringing you instant deactivation.
> Do what you wanna do, I don't give a shit. I wouldn't wanna truck around the country either. But "career" driving for Uber is a loser prospect. Best of luck to ya.


You sound like a hoe that needs a pimp...i can pay for my own health insurance and I can do my own investments??? ...you just admitted you need another man to hold your hand to get threw life??man up soldier!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I spend 25 a day on gas 5 a day on food...and owner operators pay a crap ton on gas and maintenance....but I kinda get what you're saying...but this freedom I have with uber is addictive...itll be hard to go put myself on someone's schedule again...


You must have a Prius to make $300/day and only pay $25 for gas.

Sorry I didn't see you were comparing owner-operators.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

If you are happy and like your gig I get why OP drives....but why come to UP if you are not going to complain about one of our three constant topics?...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You must have a Prius to make $300/day and only pay $25 for gas.
> 
> Sorry I didn't see you were comparing owner-operators.


I have a corrolla...in my area there's certain times that surge pretty high everyday...ive mastered how to catch them surges



Clint Torres said:


> If you are happy and like your gig I get why OP drives....but why come to UP if you are not going to complain about one of our three constant topics?...


Because this isn't the complaint section....i know you're being sarcastic...


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


These knuckleheads are throwing money in the garbage with these self driving cars and drone delivery bs. That's never going to work! They need to stop with all that bs and invest all that money into thier drivers.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> to drive flirtatious college girls to class and to the bars..i for one am very blessed to be a uber driver


You're one false accuse away from being deactivated. All it takes is one PAX that doesn't want to pay the bill and accuse you of DUI and your uber days is instantly over.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

College girls aka drama queens, I avoid them at all cost.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Uber's need for drivers isn't going to be around forever. If I were to guess, I'd say 4-6 more years. The rate the SDC's are advancing, it's best to look at this as a temporary side gig. 

So more power to ya if it's working well. It works great for me as well - keeping in mind the temporary and side income aspect. But I'd really consider diversifying your skill set and education for when that day comes, assuming you haven't already.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

The cost of one SDC is 100,000 per unit, this includes maintenance and upkeep. I don’t see how Uber would be profitable.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I had a pax who just got out of cdl school and was going to his new company to hit the road...i gave him a breakdown of my uber experience and he was ready to go back home buy a Toyota and do uber....i make 300 plus any giving day to drive flirtatious college girls to class and to the bars..i for one am very blessed to be a uber driver


That's one day 10 days ago. Let's see what you did yesterday.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> The cost of one SDC is 100,000 per unit, this includes maintenance and upkeep. I don't see how Uber would be profitable.


Cost will come down over the next several years. Maintenance and upkeep are an expense, but nowhere near what the driver is.

It's not like I want SDC's to cut me out of the side gig, but it's inevitable that it's going to happen. While I estimate 4-6 years, I also wouldn't be surprised if it's much longer than that considering the risks and legalities involved. I won't go into great detail on that but there are many legal technicalities involved.

Being 39 years old, I'll probably work for at least another 25 years or so. I highly doubt SDC's _won't_ replace taxi's and Uber's by then. So my simple point is that relying on Uber for long term employment without a backup plan isn't wise.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Cost will come down over the next several years. Maintenance and upkeep are an expense, but nowhere near what the driver is.
> 
> It's not like I want SDC's to cut me out of the side gig, but it's inevitable that it's going to happen. While I estimate 4-6 years, I also wouldn't be surprised if it's much longer than that considering the risks and legalities involved. I won't go into great detail on that but there are many legal technicalities involved.
> 
> Being 39 years old, I'll probably work for at least another 25 years or so. I highly doubt SDC's _won't_ replace taxi's and Uber's by then. So my simple point is that relying on Uber for long term employment without a backup plan isn't wise.


Uber has 600,000 cars on the road, multiply that by 100.000


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I would go the cdl route, It doesn’t matter how much money you’re making driving for Uber it’s about having things setup for the future. Every Uber driver is a ping away from deactivation every time they pickup a pax, Having a cdl will open doors for bigger opportunities, At least with having a cdl you’re driving the companies equipment instead of driving your personal car to the ground.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That's one day 10 days ago. Let's see what you did yesterday.


This what I have done as of noon today....i didn't turn on the app yesterday because I took a repeat personal customer out of town and back for $350...plus I got a $20 dollar cash tip today so I'm at nearly $500 in 1.5 days....


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I had a pax who just got out of cdl school and was going to his new company to hit the road...i gave him a breakdown of my uber experience and he was ready to go back home buy a Toyota and do uber....i make 300 plus any giving day to drive flirtatious college girls to class and to the bars..i for one am very blessed to be a uber driver


Depends how much you are able to make in a week.

If you are only making $500/wk gross, thats not enough to pay the bills or get ahead.

If you are making 300 on saturday, you are probably only at 600 heading into the weekend and probably finish out the week around 1000 gross.

My goal is to gross 1250/wk, which after expenses is ~1000 net (in my case, may be much less for you). This is roughly equivalanet to a 75K yearly job, except there is no health insurance, no 401k match, no ss payment, no holiday or sick leave. And its a grind, 50+ hours a week.

Its my understanding that a starting CDL is 75K + benefits. So to equal that with driving Uber, you would need to be grossing somewhere around 1500/wk.

One good Saturday does not tell the whole story.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Uber has 600,000 cars on the road, multiply that by 100.000


Why?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Depends how much you are able to make in a week.
> 
> If you are only making $500/wk gross, thats not enough to pay the bills or get ahead.
> 
> ...


Cdl drivers make about 40k starting about 50k after a few year and if they become owner operators about 75k....i could make 250 a day...i do 200 plus any day of the week...i just get tired of being a fake people person after about 2 days...so I do a full day then a half a day then a full day...i can't spend all day everyday acting like I'm happy to be in the presence of 25 plus strangers a day....i value my alone time....but if I want I could make 250 everyday easily....i just don't want to...my goal is 800 gross 600 net that's 2400 a month I got about 1000 in bill I been saving 1400 a month for 3 years...see this was on a random Wednesday



L DaVinci said:


> Uber has 600,000 cars on the road, multiply that by 100.000


That's like 6 trillion dollars if my math is right


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Uber isn't going to be paying $100K per car ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Cdl drivers make about 40k starting about 50k after a few year and if they become owner operators about 75k.


Go check out driving forums, like Trucking Truth. The people I knew who got their CDL's 3 years ago are already making $60-75+. They're working smaller companies, not the Schneider and Swift's that pay low.

One of the biggest mistakes I made wasn't finishing my CDL. That's the way to go or do trade work.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Cdl drivers make about 40k starting about 50k after a few year and if they become owner operators about 75k....i could make 250 a day...i do 200 plus any day of the week...i just get tired of being a fake people person after about 2 days...so I do a full day then a half a day then a full day...i can't spend all day everyday acting like I'm happy to be in the presence of 25 plus strangers a day....i value my alone time....but if I want I could make 250 everyday easily....i just don't want to...my goal is 800 gross 600 net that's 2400 a month I got about 1000 in bill I been saving 1400 a month for 3 years...see this was on a random Wednesday
> 
> 
> That's like 6 trillion dollars if my math is right


Based on your SS you are only making 20/hr, gross. After expenses, gas, depreciation, maintenance, you are probably making around 15/hr or less. And you have no benefits.

With all the hours you are working, you would do better to get a FT 40/hr week min wage job for the beneftis, and Uber 20/hr on the weekend.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Based on your SS you are only making 20/hr, gross. After expenses, gas, depreciation, maintenance, you are probably making around 15/hr or less. And you have no benefits.
> 
> With all the hours you are working, you would do better to get a FT 40/hr week min wage job for the beneftis, and Uber 20/hr on the weekend.


I fired my bossed 5 years ago..i don't plan on hiring another one



Invisible said:


> Go check out driving forums, like Trucking Truth. The people I knew who got their CDL's 3 years ago are already making $60-75+. They're working smaller companies, not the Schneider and Swift's that pay low.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes I made wasn't finishing my CDL. That's the way to go or do trade work.


I plan on starting cdl school in December...im going to get them as my ace in the hole....but to me driving this toyota is more appealing than driving some big rig


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Cdl drivers make about 40k starting about 50k after a few year and if they become owner operators about 75k....i could make 250 a day...i do 200 plus any day of the week...i just get tired of being a fake people person after about 2 days...so I do a full day then a half a day then a full day...i can't spend all day everyday acting like I'm happy to be in the presence of 25 plus strangers a day....i value my alone time....but if I want I could make 250 everyday easily....i just don't want to...my goal is 800 gross 600 net that's 2400 a month I got about 1000 in bill I been saving 1400 a month for 3 years...see this was on a random Wednesday
> 
> 
> That's like 6 trillion dollars if my math is right


60 billion - still a huge capital investment for Uber. It would take them 15 years to lose that much at their current 1 billion loss per quarter! Add to that the cost of refueling/maintenance centers. If they do go this route, I see them franchising the vehicles for a percentage cut rather than making the investment directly. In effect then, the franchisees will bear the burden of fuel and maintenance and purchase of the SDV instead of the drivers as in the current model. Uber would still have to offer franchise holders a significant portion of the revenue stream each car generates so, at best, it would not be that great an improvement in earnings from Uber's standpoint.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


$300 a day ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


I want to work for AMTRACK.

FREE TRAIN RIDES.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> $300 a day ???


I had A LOT of off the radar trips this week taking people out of town for 150 to 200 a pop


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I had A LOT of off the radar trips this week taking people out of town for 150 to 200 a pop


_e_


Bobbyk5487 said:


> I had A LOT of off the radar trips this week taking people out of town for 150 to 200 a pop


you average $11 a ride , before expenses ??????????

Uber drivers = Zombie ?‍♀


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> _e_
> 
> you average $11 a ride , before expenses ??????????
> 
> Uber drivers = Zombie ?‍♀


You right...ima loser


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You right...ima loser


Your far from a loser my friend numbers are numbers believe your better than Uber is all I'm saying , start a side hustle , any one that can navigate a uber express pool in a downtown area clearly has potential Belive in yourself not in uber . ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Your far from a loser my friend numbers are numbers believe your better than Uber is all I'm saying , start a side hustle , any one that can navigate a uber express pool in a downtown area clearly has potential Belive in yourself not in uber . ?


I have a few side hustles...uber gives me the flexibility to do my side hustles and still go and make 150-300 any giving day...positive thinking is the key to success


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have a few side hustles...uber gives me the flexibility to do my side hustles and still go and make 150-300 any giving day...positive thinking is the key to success


Did you say $300 a day 
?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Did you say $300 a day
> ?


With cash tips I have had a 475 day before



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Did you say $300 a day
> ?


I only worked a half of a day and still did this


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


Dude if your young do anything else but Uber. Truck driving is not a bad gig but will be taken over by autonomous trucks in the next decade. Think about programming autonomous trucks.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> With cash tips I have had a 475 day before
> 
> 
> I only worked a half of a day and still did this


7 hours is half a day ??? ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> 7 hours is half a day ??? ?


You rounded it up to make the glass half empty huh....and to be technical pax were only in my car maybe a grand total of 2 hours...the rest of the time was spent watching YouTube or napping....but I will admit this easy fast money is making me unemployable....i could never see me doing hard work again


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You rounded it up to make the glass half empty huh....and to be technical pax were only in my car maybe a grand total of 2 hours...the rest of the time was spent watching YouTube or napping....but I will admit this easy fast money is making me unemployable....i could never see me doing hard work again


More stories please ,


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> More stories please ,


You little jealous beoatch....sorry that you evidently don't make 150-300 plus a day for sitting on your axs....


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You little jealous beoatch....sorry that you evidently don't make 150-300 plus a day for sitting on your axs....


Now now uber express pool servant is that any way to talk for a $3.35 fare . Go wash the car gas up and be a good little Uber servant ?



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Now now uber express pool servant is that any way to talk for a $3.35 fare . Go wash the car gas up and be a good little Uber servant ?


Screen shot of you making $300 a day will get you a Free Happy Meal complements of Uber Xpress Pool Fund , come on tiger show us a $300 13 hour day ??????



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You little jealous beoatch....sorry that you evidently don't make 150-300 plus a day for sitting on your axs....


You couldn't do $300 in a day if you were the only ant ? out there $300 a day ????


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> i could never see me doing hard work again


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Now now uber express pool servant is that any way to talk for a $3.35 fare . Go wash the car gas up and be a good little Uber servant ?
> 
> 
> Screen shot of you making $300 a day will get you a Free Happy Meal complements of Uber Xpress Pool Fund , come on tiger show us a $300 13 hour day ??????
> ...


Now shut your blow hole


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After nearly 5 years of doing uber I been thinking of quiting and doing something else...maybe get my cdls....but when I stop and think about it, a truck driver dream is usually to be a owner operator and to have a local route or at least more home time I have that...and honestly lately I been clocking anywhere from $280 to $300 plus a day..and with instapay I really cant think of no reason to quit...the only monkey wrench would be uber cutting pay like lyft did...but until then I think I'm going to "uber on"...


After reviewing your previous posts there is zero doubt that you are an Uber troll. There is no possible way, with the rates in Charlotte and most places, that you make 300 plus per day. You also have varying amounts you supposedly made in Charlotte in other posts. Any drivers who have been doing this awhile know this is complete BS and propaganda for Uber. For example, tonight in Cleveland Elton John is playing at 8pm and there is the first major snowstorm of the season. At rush hour, 5pm, until now, 7:20pm, there has been no surge, none. They are offering $4.50 for 3 rides lmfao while the paxoles are being charged extreme amounts. It is beyond ridiculous for any reader on this board to assume you truthfully make $300 plus a day especially given the rates in Charlotte.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

And I photoshopped that screenshot huh....ok if you say so....the night is still young but this where I'm at in between trolling you nay sayers



nouberipo said:


> After reviewing your previous posts there is zero doubt that you are an Uber troll. There is no possible way, with the rates in Charlotte and most places, that you make 300 plus per day. You also have varying amounts you supposedly made in Charlotte in other posts. Any drivers who have been doing this awhile know this is complete BS and propaganda for Uber. For example, tonight in Cleveland Elton John is playing at 8pm and there is the first major snowstorm of the season. At rush hour, 5pm, until now, 7:20pm, there has been no surge, none. They are offering $4.50 for 3 rides lmfao while the paxoles are being charged extreme amounts. It is beyond ridiculous for any reader on this board to assume you truthfully make $300 plus a day especially given the rates in Charlotte.


My goal is to take it easy and get 150 a day...but some days I get in the zone and do 200-300....i could easily do 200 today but I'll stop around 175...Inshallah!!!



nouberipo said:


> After reviewing your previous posts there is zero doubt that you are an Uber troll. There is no possible way, with the rates in Charlotte and most places, that you make 300 plus per day. You also have varying amounts you supposedly made in Charlotte in other posts. Any drivers who have been doing this awhile know this is complete BS and propaganda for Uber. For example, tonight in Cleveland Elton John is playing at 8pm and there is the first major snowstorm of the season. At rush hour, 5pm, until now, 7:20pm, there has been no surge, none. They are offering $4.50 for 3 rides lmfao while the paxoles are being charged extreme amounts. It is beyond ridiculous for any reader on this board to assume you truthfully make $300 plus a day especially given the rates in Charlotte.


Well sense you are investigating my every post you should see that I recently created to thread saying that "recently" business has been booming....i moved from Charlotte to a place with even lower rates and I was really feeling the pinch....but lately I have found my rythem and things have been better....sorry me saying things are better creates anger in so many people


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Now shut your blow hole


One day Oct 26th you made $300.

Even a blind pig can find a potato.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> This what I have done as of noon today....i didn't turn on the app yesterday because I took a repeat personal customer out of town and back for $350...plus I got a $20 dollar cash tip today so I'm at nearly $500 in 1.5 days....


Benefits nuff said


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Benefits nuff said


Yea because I need other people to hold my hand and save my money for my retirement and to pay my health insurance because I'm definitely not giving up junk food and sodas so strokes and heart attacks here I come????you old guys are funny


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yea because I need other people to hold my hand and save my money for my retirement and to pay my health insurance because I'm definitely not giving up junk food and sodas so strokes and heart attacks here I come????you old guys are funny


I'm 28 my employer pays around $130/week for my health insurance. The company funds the entire pension program without a penny from employees, that's another ~$250/week from employer.

Short term/Long term disability insurance, Critical illness insurance, Vision, Dental, Life insurance mostly all company paid for. We can round that down to $100/ week.

Oh and by the way if you did have a heart attack that useless insurance ? would payout $40k in petty cash, another $150/day in hospital petty cash, short term disability till you got better, and 100% of the entire cost of the procedure.

You can be in good shape and eat right and still have a heart attack or stroke. Maybe it's breast cancer, maybe prostate cancer, maybe you start to go blind. You're playing Russian roulette when you say I don't need it if I eat my spinach.

Anyway all those benefits are included with a salary over $50k+/year. Rule of thumb is if a job doesn't have good benefits then tack on another $20k in salary compared to similar job with great benefits. Your showing me a job where you gross only $50k without benefits and a high overhead. Your net take home pay is closer to $35k, and still no benefits.

You sir is playing yourself, or as my uncle would say "You're hustling backwards" ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I'm 28 my employer pays around $130/week for my health insurance. The company funds the entire pension program without a penny from employees, that's another ~$250/week from employer.
> 
> Short term/Long term disability insurance, Critical illness insurance, Vision, Dental, Life insurance mostly all company paid for. We can round that down to $100/ week.
> 
> ...


Or as i said in one of my songs....sometimes things go wrong....or they might go RIGHT...you never know....???


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I have had some 300+ days lately but it's getting tougher with Bobby in town. I've been earning less on average because this guy is literally everywhere in my market.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Or as i said in one of my songs....sometimes things go wrong....or they might go RIGHT...you never know....???


To each their own.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> More stories please ,
> [/





Bobbyk5487 said:


> Now shut your blow hole


Fake News


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Fake News


You are full of great positive energy....youre going places


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

When they are young, they are immortal. Me, 10 years ago, I had a heart situation, fully fixed, was 68K insurance negotiated rate, I only had to pay 4K and actually got taken care of. No insurance, it would have been 80K, they would have stabilized me, sent me out the door with pills and a bill for 3K. I love having a daytime job with full benefits.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When they are young, they are immortal. Me, 10 years ago, I had a heart situation, fully fixed, was 68K insurance negotiated rate, I only had to pay 4K and actually got taken care of. No insurance, it would have been 80K, they would have stabilized me, sent me out the door with pills and a bill for 3K. I love having a daytime job with full benefits.


Bet you eat anything placed in front of you...or at least back then you did


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 374183


I just don't understand.??‍♂

How can a business increase sales and revenue, increase net gains basically. Yet loose more money with more revenue.

They should consult with a Harvard PHD from the business department. Or take a business course.

Thinking the few guys that fund SoftBank, ( main investor) will keep writing billion dollar checks to keep the lights on and pay for 72 mill mansions.

If I was SoftBank I would demand to get the title of the 72 mill mansion and have it registered as company asset. Not private property.

??‍♂???



OldBay said:


> Depends how much you are able to make in a week.
> 
> If you are only making $500/wk gross, thats not enough to pay the bills or get ahead.
> 
> ...


Do it man!?
Your income seems solid for rideshare.
But this is not good for full time.
If you are to drive say 40/50 hours a week, better options can be found.??
I think!


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Now shut your blow hole


Fake News from the Uber pool express King Himself


Bobbyk5487 said:


> You are full of great positive energy....youre going places


im taking Uber express pool with you for $3.35 
It's called being a realist ol chum 
Those in denial stay in denial when Uber pays you more than 7.75 hr net let me know other wise go get a zig ziglar cd for those dead miles


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> Fake News from the Uber pool express King Himself
> 
> im taking Uber express pool with you for $3.35
> It's called being a realist ol chum
> Those in denial stay in denial when Uber pays you more than 7.75 hr net let me know other wise go get a zig ziglar cd for those dead miles


Thank you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Bet you eat anything placed in front of you...or at least back then you did


Actually no. It was an electrical problem, turned out I had a birth defect that had gone misdiagnosed for most of my life till I had a severe episode. Weigh a little more than I should, get a little less exercise than I should but doing pretty well compared to the average 60 year old. Still as mean and stubborn as can be ;-)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Actually no. It was an electrical problem, turned out I had a birth defect that had gone misdiagnosed for most of my life till I had a severe episode. Weigh a little more than I should, get a little less exercise than I should but doing pretty well compared to the average 60 year old. Still as mean and stubborn as can be ;-)


Well I'm glad you made it threw all of that, because what would UP be with out you here to keep a guy like me in check!?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well I'm glad you made it threw all of that, because what would UP be with out you here to keep a guy like me in check!?


Thank you, you and me both!


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Benefits nuff said


You got more stories than the discovery channel , keep em coming ???



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> 7 hours is half a day ??? ?


Once upon a time Santa came down the chimney and told me the raindeers make more than Uber drivers , I told him that's not Bobby says Santa replied that's why Bobby's getting coal for Christmas ?



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> 7 hours is half a day ??? ?


Buy bobbys how to make $475 a day CD now on sale at the Dollar Store w Free Gift ? wrapping mention Uber express pool for your discount



Bobbyk5487 said:


> You little jealous beoatch....sorry that you evidently don't make 150-300 plus a day for sitting on your axs....


Uber wants to know where to send your Christmas ? Bonus Mr $475 : Pick any 2


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> You got more stories than the discovery channel , keep em coming ???
> 
> 
> Once upon a time Santa came down the chimney and told me the raindeers make more than Uber drivers , I told him that's not Bobby says Santa replied that's why Bobby's getting coal for Christmas ?
> ...


YOU LOOKA HERE BRUH....now you done tick me off!!!!...DONT GET ME TO ACTING CRAZY UP IN HERE!!!!....LOL you keeping me young brotha.....?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I thought the Charlotte market had flat surge instituted on it? They were the first to do so - the canary test for Uber. Right? Just mentioning.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I thought the Charlotte market had flat surge instituted on it? They were the first to do so - the canary test for Uber. Right? Just mentioning.


Yep Charlotte was the first with that...now I think most markets have it...im now in Raleigh and the flat surge rate works great for me....it surges 8.50 at the air port in the morning at rush hour and between around 21:30 until about 2:30 am....you can make $100 between them hours....at that point you hope for a 3 mile ride but most rides from rdu are 13 miles or better....so when it's surging every trip will land you between $11 to $25....


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> YOU LOOKA HERE BRUH....now you done tick me off!!!!...DONT GET ME TO ACTING CRAZY UP IN HERE!!!!....LOL you keeping me young brotha.....?


Crazy like Uber express pool crazy at 4 .Am



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yep Charlotte was the first with that...now I think most markets have it...im now in Raleigh and the flat surge rate works great for me....it surges 8.50 at the air port in the morning at rush hour and between around 21:30 until about 2:30 am....you can make $100 between them hours....at that point you hope for a 3 mile ride but most rides from rdu are 13 miles or better....so when it's surging every trip will land you between $11 to $25....


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> One good Saturday does not tell the whole story.


@OldBay is right.. it's about the long run. I could never go back to a real job let alone rideshare etc.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> @OldBay is right.. it's about the long run. I could never go back to a real job let alone rideshare etc.


The whole story 
The real story 
The imaginary story 
The end of day story uber drivers net 7.75 
End of story unless of course



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> The whole story
> The real story
> The imaginary story
> The end of day story uber drivers net $7.75 hr
> End of story unless of course


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> The whole story
> The real story
> The imaginary story
> The end of day story uber drivers net 7.75
> End of story unless of course


You're obsess


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> You're obsess


Is that a word obsess , folks we have a uber graduate &#128105;‍&#127891; here , 2 Free Uber express pool rides for the gramar genius



Life is Short ~ Enjoy it said:


> folks we have a uber graduate &#128105;‍&#127891; here , 2 Free Uber express pool rides for the gramar genius


----------

